# Req: Sig



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

a Sig with Cro Cop, Big Nogueira and Fedor on it.

Do whatever you can to make it look good, thanks much appreciated. Rep and points will be given, I should have more points after UFC 78.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Read the Showroom rules please.

Thanks.


----------

